# Malaga - Costa del Sol (Brauche Tipps)



## thorabo (9. Juni 2005)

hallo liebe ab'ler,

in zwei wochen fliege ich für drei wochen nach spanien und zwar in die nähe von malaga, also an die costa del sol. damit es mir dort nicht langweilig wird, würde ich natürlich auch gerne vor ort angeln gehen. nun habe ich schon das ab durchforstet, aber nicht so richtig verwertbare infos gefunden. auch die allseits beliebte "googelei" hat nichts gebracht.  :c 

war jemand von euch schon mal vor ort und hat tipps? gibt es dort die möglichkeit zum hochseeangeln? was gibt die küste so her? oder gibt es vielleicht sogar in der nähe interessante süsswassergewässer? all das wäre wirklich sehr hilfreich für mich!  #h 

gruß vom -fürjedentippdankbaren- th.


----------



## Hack (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Malaga - Costa del Sol (Brauche Tipps)*

Mahhhlzeit!!


Ich wollte eigentlich vom 1.7.-8.7. nach Torremolinos fahren (in der Nähe von Malaga), aus privaten Gründen ist jedoch nix draus geworden.

Ich habe vorher auch schon das Netz durchstöbert, aber auch nur gelesen, dass Malaga und Umgebung bekannt ist für eine gute Fischküche. Demnach wird´s wohl vernünftigen Fisch zu fangen geben. Aber wie, sprich mit Kutter oder andere Touren oder Hafen, konnte ich auch nicht feststellen.

Wäre aber supi, wenn Du Dich nach Deinem Urlaub einfach mal meldest (Mail oder dieser Thread) und mal Bescheid sagst, wie es gelaufen ist. Denn aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben....und Costa del Sol is ja ne schöne Ecke...

Danke schon mal...

Hack


----------



## Sockeye (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Malaga - Costa del Sol (Brauche Tipps)*

Ich war hin und wieder in Marbella (südlich von Malaga). Das Angeln von der Küste aus habe ich aufgegeben. Nix, nix und wieder nix.

Von kommerziellen Angeltouren hab ich dort auch nichts gesehen.

So weit ich weiss werden saisonal abhängig, in Gibraltar (noch n Stück weiter südlich) Thuna Ausfahren auf der Strasse von Gibraltar angeboten.

Mein Tipp: lass die Angeln zu Hause und relaxe da unten.


----------



## funster (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Malaga - Costa del Sol (Brauche Tipps)*

Schau mal im Fliegenfischer-Forum unter: "Urlaub & Fliegenfischen weltweit", Thema: "Andalusien"

TL
funster[font=verdana,arial,helvetica]

[/font]


----------



## thorabo (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Malaga - Costa del Sol (Brauche Tipps)*

moin,

danke an alle für die antworten!

@ hack
wenn es was zu berichten gibt, werde ich es nach dem urlaub mal hier niederschreiben. falls nicht auch, dann ist der thread wenigstens rund ;-)
@ sockeye
relaxen wird auf jeden fall auch ein großteil meines zeitvertreibes einnehmen. es wäre nur schade, wenn dort angeln super möglich wäre und ich keine klamotten mithätte. mal schaun, vielleicht gibt's ja im hinterland nette seen oder flüsse, die ich noch im netz auftun kann. aber bis jetzt habe ich immer noch nichts dergleichen gefunden. 
@ funster
meine suche nach dem von dir angesprochenen thema war leider erfolglos. es wäre klasse, wenn du das mal hier verlinken könntest! (auch wenn ich eigentlich kein fliegenfischer bin)

gruß
th.


----------



## Sargo (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Malaga - Costa del Sol (Brauche Tipps)*

Hallo !!
War vor paar Wochen in Torrevieja (zwischen Alicante und Murcia). Angeln war total tot, abgfesehen von ein paar winzlingen bei Stippen im Hafen. Fische sonst immer in
Portugal wo es echt prima ist. Mittelmeerküste in Spanien ist also nix !! Habe täglich
bei den einheimischen Profianglern zugeschaut. Auch die hatten in vielen Stunden nie
etwas gefangen.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## thorabo (17. Juli 2005)

*So war`s*

hallo zusammen,

leider ist mein urlaub nun zu ende, aber ich habe ja versprochen mich zu melden und zu berichten, was angeltechnisch ging. 
um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen, ich habe nicht geangelt. was vor ort fehlt, sind dementsprechende angebote, um eine bootstour mitzumachen... so dachte ich. in den touri büros haben die irgendwie von nichts etwas gewusst und dabei habe ich in wirklich vielen nach angel-trips gefragt. von malaga aus gibt es solche touren nicht, das habe ich herausgefunden, aber im hafen von "benalmadena" werden touren angeboten. leider war mir das zu weit von meinem standort entfernt, aber vielleicht hilft diese info ja anderen weiter. auch in "nerja" habe ich erfolglos gefragt, aber dort wurde mir erzählt, das solche touren in planung seien und wegen der großen nachfrage bald angeboten würden. wenn jemand von euch nah bei tarifa urlaub macht, dann hilft vielleicht dieser link weiter: TARIFA
über das süßwasserfischen habe ich mich nicht weiter informiert, aber wenn man es vor hat, muss man sich bei der "guardia civil" eine erlaubnis holen. 
angler gab es übrigens zu genüge, vor allem nachts leuteten die ufer vor knicklichtern. auch tagüber habe ich jede menge angler gesehen und es waren nicht nur touristen. auch auf dem wasser konnte ich viele angler mit kleinbooten beobachten, die sowohl stationär, als auch schleppend gefischt haben. bei der masse an anglern sollte man doch eigentlich denken, das es sich ein wenig lohnt, oder? ich habe nicht weiter beim fischen zugeschaut, so das ich nichts über die fänge oder nicht-fänge sagen könnte.

vielleicht nützen meine erfahrungen ja dem ein oder anderem?!

gruß
th.


----------



## Sargo (9. August 2005)

*AW: So war`s*

Danke für die Info. Ich hatte ja die Angler gecheckt, die hatten nie etwas gefangen. Habe miuch auch gefragt, warum die dann überhaupt angeln.

Grüße

SARGO    #h  |wavey: 








			
				thorabo schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> 
> leider ist mein urlaub nun zu ende, aber ich habe ja versprochen mich zu melden und zu berichten, was angeltechnisch ging.
> um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen, ich habe nicht geangelt. was vor ort fehlt, sind dementsprechende angebote, um eine bootstour mitzumachen... so dachte ich. in den touri büros haben die irgendwie von nichts etwas gewusst und dabei habe ich in wirklich vielen nach angel-trips gefragt. von malaga aus gibt es solche touren nicht, das habe ich herausgefunden, aber im hafen von "benalmadena" werden touren angeboten. leider war mir das zu weit von meinem standort entfernt, aber vielleicht hilft diese info ja anderen weiter. auch in "nerja" habe ich erfolglos gefragt, aber dort wurde mir erzählt, das solche touren in planung seien und wegen der großen nachfrage bald angeboten würden. wenn jemand von euch nah bei tarifa urlaub macht, dann hilft vielleicht dieser link weiter: TARIFA
> ...


----------



## CESA (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Malaga - Costa del Sol (Brauche Tipps)*

Wärme diesen Rhead mal wieder auf. Fahre Ende August nach Marbella und wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob jemand inzwischen mehr Infos liefern kann. Das wichtigste wäre eigentlich die Adresse eines Angelshops, bei dem ich alles weitere erfragen könnte. Plane einfach entspannt ne Rute neben mir aufzustellen , wenn ich irgendwo am Strand hänge. 
Ist das Tagsüber auch sinnvoll, oder beißen die Meeresfische da unten nur nachts??
Gruß CESA


----------



## kenito (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Malaga - Costa del Sol (Brauche Tipps)*

ich war in einer bucht nähe malaga habe beim schnorcheln meeräschen und einen thunfidch gesehen fliege dieses jähr wida hin nehme dieses mal wahescheinlich eine angel mit mal gucken


----------



## Horn10 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Malaga - Costa del Sol (Brauche Tipps)*

Moin, Moin!
Fliege in den Frühjahrsferien auch an die costa del sol.
Mich interessiert besonders das Spinnangeln. War vor 2 Jahren auf mallorca mit der fliege unterwegs. hat spaß gemacht, aber ich möchte diesmal versuchen mit der spinne noch etwas tiefer zu kommen, weil das min größtes prob. mit der fliege war.
Ne Mini-Spinn (1,80m <12g) wäre zu leicht oder?
Reicht die 2,70m <40 g ? Hatte nicht geplant dort mit solch schwerem Gerät zu angeln, sondern nur etwas den strand abzugehen und ein paar wenn auch dann nicht sooo große zu erwischen.
Wie siehts dort mit einer Lizenz aus? Wenn man dan so öffentlich angelt wie die meisten einheimischen müsste es dort doch auch kontrollen oder Polizei geben oder? Auf mallorca war das kein problem weil das eine ziemlich ruhige einsame bucht war.

Was würdet ihr für Köder empfehlen? Richtung Spinner, eher richtung Wobbler oder etwa Gummiköder?

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## stefan stefan (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Malaga - Costa del Sol (Brauche Tipps)*

guten morgen,sie dir mal meinen beitrag unter angeln europa fuerteventura,corralejo meine fische papageifische halten sich unten inmalaga auf und kommen dann in riesen schwärmen dannzu uns besorg dir eine gartenkralle stabile freunde dich mit einen einheimichen an ein bier ausgeben und frage ihn wo mann gut krebse sammeln kann                 (kangrechos)wird es ausgesprochen,spanisch-ach quatsch malaga ist doch portugal,oder,egal frage nach krebse dann fängst du jede menge fische


----------

